# First kayak trip



## wizzuh (Jun 25, 2019)

LushLife said:


> I like that WalkFish bag, Wiz, how the heck did you find that thing?


I buy most of my fishing gear from Ali Express, stuffs usually alot cheaper as long as you can wait the 2 weeks - month it takes for items to arrive. 

My carbon rods ($10-40), my hooks, knock off Whopper ploppers ($1.80/ea), frogs (.80/ea), all come from Ali Express, which for those who aren't familiar is like a chinese version of Amazon.

Check it out, you may find some deals..


----------



## Badluckchuck (Nov 29, 2013)

I've tried trolling for coho in the spring out of new buffalo. No luck so far, I have a 10 foot viper kayak which I adapted swiveling rod holders as far as a fish finder I have the Deeper. It syncs to my phone with bluetooth i love it. I still need to figure out something for a speedometer, I know there's apps out there just not sure how accurate they are. FBD hit me up if you ever want to get together and troll new buffalo.


----------



## billfer (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice work. My walleye I will usually blled out on a stringer first. My fish bag is as low tech as it gets. Those mylar bags they sell by the frozen food section and a couple of frozen water bottles. The bags don't last forever but I made it through most of a season with one and they are about $3

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Badluckchuck said:


> I've tried trolling for coho in the spring out of new buffalo. No luck so far, I have a 10 foot viper kayak which I adapted swiveling rod holders as far as a fish finder I have the Deeper. It syncs to my phone with bluetooth i love it. I still need to figure out something for a speedometer, I know there's apps out there just not sure how accurate they are. FBD hit me up if you ever want to get together and troll new buffalo.


Look at Commander Compass for a speed app if you have an I-phone. It may not be the best for speed but it has a great elevation feature. Heck, I think even Goggles Maps gives you speed.

Some of the hiking apps, All Trails, will give you a record of your path if you want that. I do not know how much you can use them later.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I have GPS speed on my FF now, but for many years I just watched the rod tips dance. That doesn’t work well for spoons, but works well for diving plugs. I still watch the rod tips more than the GPS speed.


----------

